

Survey: Want a Media transporter in the cloud for your photos? - Brajeshwar
http://brajeshwar.polldaddy.com/s/do-you-need-media-transporter-backup

======
blackRust
I want to see results of such a survey. Don't use HN as your user source
without giving back.

~~~
Brajeshwar
Sorry, but I'll definitely share the result. Using the "survey" from Polldaddy
for the first time and I realize, unlike poll, I'm the only one who can see
the result.

------
davidmat
I don't really want it per se, but isn't this quite similar to pixelpipe?
Since that service already exists since 2007 or so and they recently (April)
raised some $2.3M, there must be quite some people who _do_ want it.

~~~
Brajeshwar
Thanks. Will check out Pixelpipe.

